# collar size



## Rachel 163 (Jul 6, 2011)

Could someone please tell me what size collar is suitable for an 11 week old puppy 
Many thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I just bought a puppy collar and lead set from Pets at Home. They are adjustable for size. Dylan is 14 months now and still wearing it!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi id messure around his neck first,i brought Buddy an ezydog collar and matching lead (must say it looks gorg) think i got an xs for him but you will get size guide on their webpage i then when on ebay to get them as they were cheaper on there.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SMALL!!! we had to buy the smallest dog collar that was available.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont spend too much money on a puppy collar, take him to the pet shop and just try some out, some puppies are bigger than others.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy is a big boy.


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Milo is 19 weeks and still wearing his puppy collar. Last night at training the trainer said I should be looking at getting a wider one now but moved on before I could ask her what width I should look for. Does anyone have any suggestions?

She also said it is a legal requirement to have a tag with our name on it which is a bit annoying because when I asked at Pets at Home what I needed to put on it they just said address and phone number which I did, so now I need to change that too!

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

andypandi said:


> Milo is 19 weeks and still wearing his puppy collar. Last night at training the trainer said I should be looking at getting a wider one now but moved on before I could ask her what width I should look for. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> She also said it is a legal requirement to have a tag with our name on it which is a bit annoying because when I asked at Pets at Home what I needed to put on it they just said address and phone number which I did, so now I need to change that too!
> 
> ...


I think its best to take Milo in to a pet store and try some different collars on him.And i would take your id tag back to pets at home and get them to do you a new one free as they were in the wrong,you do need your name (not dogs) on the collar.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the legal requierment for a collar tag is in the the dangerus dog act saying that ever dog must weight a collar and collar tag with atleast your surname and a contact number. 

my girls have a couple of tags, one is a flat tag that sits on the collar so doesnt dangle, it has our sur name, address, postcode, home number and my mums mobile number, they then have a tag that does dangle that has surname," microchipped" and my mobile number (thaught as i walk them the most it was a bit daft only having my mum as a contact )

i am wanting to get the third tag for them that one of the dogs who comes into the kennels as it is Yellow (i think) and just says "nutered" that was if anyone wanted to steal my girls they would know they were nutered and usles for breeding. 

my girls collars are never off as you never know one day they may just slip out the door or the back gate that one time and be gone for good. 

every dog should weight a collar and tag there is a wide selection cheep or exspence stilish or plain 


two i highly recomend are http://www.indigocollartags.com/ http://www.dogtagart.com/


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Buy the smallest and don't spend too much ... they often scratch initially and pull threads. Just a soft nylon one for a puppy is good.


----------

